Ask HN: What are some innovative ideas for improving democracy? - b01t
======
JPLeRouzic
I find strange that in a time where we can be aware of everything going on at
the other side of the world, there is still a need for representative
democracy.

The interested people could easily gain knowledge on complex issues and make a
decision collectively.

Look at Wikipedia, it works very well and there is even no built-in mechanism
to resolve conflicts!

------
TomMarius
Less democracy, more freedom. Some people want to vote about things that don't
concern them in any way, and the system allows them. The bad thing about
democracy is that most people are not interested in politics, and so a small
minority of people is able to force-feed them their opinion. Even if most
people were interested in politics and voting, it still something the
remaining 49.9~% of people didn't want (doesn't really matter if 40, 30 or 20
percent - still way too much).

------
tmaly
In the US, the courts always skirt around the 10th amendment. This is even
taught in law school according to co-worker who is a lawyer.

I think altering some of the existing amendments to strengthen the 10th
amendment would go a long way towards restoring freedom and democracy.

